# Joining the fold



## ExclusiveBBQ (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all,

I just wanted to introduce myself to the UK crew. I'm Chris, 28, from Birmingham and am about to do my first proper smoke on a charcoal BBQ this weekend (a relatively cheap, but decently-sized kettle BBQ). I've read up on the 'snake method', got a rub ready to go, ordered briquettes, wood and a thermometer and I have my Costco membership card in hand ready to go and buy some ribs - just got to hope that the weather holds up!

I've been reading around but would love to hear some tips and tricks from people who are already in the know.

Cheers.


----------



## Lorandrous (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi chris.

 Im not a veteran by any means and have only got around 10 smokes under my belt. 
 First of all enjoy it. 
Pit masters are called masters for a reason. 
Sooner i realised this the better. You will turn out some great food just by experimenting with your smoker/set up. Have a good play dont be scared to see what happens if you do this or that. Find out what works for you then fine tune that for further smokes.
 I have found whole chickens been a cheap and tasty go to meat to practice on.(water pan, sand, high heat , low heat) and never had a bad experience as of yet.  
Try to trust in your meat thermometer too. Its so easy to say i’ll give it another  10 minutes just to make sure. (Except with ribs in my experience, unless there nice uniform and meaty its hard to get correct readings). 
There a fair few ways to test ribs for doneness, youtube.

 The most difficult part of the whole process for me has not been the actually cooking side of the bbq, more the guess work of how long Things take to cook and trying and planning to get them cooked for certain times. 

Good luck


----------



## ExclusiveBBQ (Jun 14, 2019)

Lorandrous said:


> Hi chris.
> 
> Im not a veteran by any means and have only got around 10 smokes under my belt.
> First of all enjoy it.
> ...



Thank you so much for the wise words. I've got my thermometer winging its way to me and the tip about the chickens is a good one - I'm nearby an Aldi so they might have to be 'smoker fodder' for a little while whilst I learn the hardware I have got access to. :)


----------



## Icefever (Jun 16, 2019)

Welcome Chris, may the fire gods watch over you..hope everything goes fine for you,  weather not looking too bright at the moment here in Warwick....but it won't stop me cooking pork ribs today.

As for hints & tips just be patient,  get the kettle up to temp, put the meat in, then other than mopping leave the lid on. If your thermo is a digi one get the probe into the middle of the joint and wait for the IT to hit what you're waiting for, take the meat out, wrap in foil, wrap in a thick towel. pop in a thermo box if you have one and let it sit for 30/45 mins.
Then take it out and enjoy...

Icefever.


----------

